# SE Asia - Travel/Photo Tips?



## polandspringuy (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello - I'm planning to spend 2 weeks in South East Asia in December. I haven't set my itinerary yet but was thinking of splitting my time between HCMC, Angkor Wat, and Bangkok. I know that's not enough time to soak in all the culture and sights but I can't extend my trip and I really wanted to visit all three countries. That said, I am hoping to get some travel advice for that part of the world. I'm from NYC and I've previously been to Asia (Hong Kong, Japan, Singapore and Malaysia) but stuck to "safe" touristy areas. I'm hoping for a more local and "real" experience for this trip. Besides taking normal precautions and safeguards should I be worried at all about my photo gear?

This is what I have and what I'm thinking of bringing. I'm trying to travel light but would welcome any different suggestions:
7D
Tamron 18-270
5DmIII (taking)
24-105L (taking)
50L
430EXII
Gitzo GK1580TQR4 Tripod (taking)
Lee 2xND, Big Stopper, 2x GND
Canon S95 (taking)
Panasonic TS4
Gorillapod SLR-Zoom
Tamrac Zipshot

Everything above is insured. Would anyone take the 7D+Tamron instead for the weight+reach? I'm tempted to bring the Lee Filters and flash but I'm not sure how much I would really use them. 

For those that have photographed the three countries above, are there any MUST SEE places? I've researched and looked at guidebooks but I'm looking for a photographer's perspective. Would you split your time equally between the three countries? Spend more time in one than the others? That kind of stuff.

Any tips and general recommendations would be really appreciated!


----------

